# bernie mac died



## Mvskokee (Aug 10, 2008)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.nbc15online.com/news/local/story.aspx?content_id=c2997dca-6cf2-4316-8b58-6a6ec7fa2257&rss=217">http://www.nbc15online.com/news/local/s ... 57&rss=217</a><!-- m -->


----------



## AB^ (Aug 10, 2008)

I saw that yesterday,crazy stuff. He was too young.


----------



## Mvskokee (Aug 10, 2008)

i know way to young


----------



## Markie (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow, that's so random.. and really sad


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Aug 10, 2008)

i honestly wonder what happened to these stars died under the age of 50


----------

